

Why Are Drought Balls Black Instead of White? - ourmandave
http://space.io9.com/why-are-drought-balls-black-instead-of-white-1724040253

======
MaysonL
A somewhat disturbing quote from the abstract of one of the journal articles
linked to in the article:

 _High light intensity promoted the production rate of bromate, but decreased
its total generation amount due to acceleration of chlorine decomposition._

